# Solved: An add on for this website has failed to run?



## anonymi768 (Oct 14, 2011)

an add on for this website has failed to run it keeps saying that when i try to view websites with flashplayer and its really getting on my nerves





how do i fix it??????


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

> A webpage tried to use an ActiveX control or script but your security settings did not allow it.
> 
> If you trust the publisher of the ActiveX control or script, you can allow it to run by removing the website address from the Restricted sites list. If the website is not on the Restricted sites list, you can add it to the Trusted sites list. For information about adding a website to your Trusted sites list, see Security zones: adding or removing websites. If that doesn't work, try deleting the temporary Internet files. If you are unable to change these settings, your computer administrator might not allow you to make the change.


http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/...er-Information-bar-frequently-asked-questions#

Make sure you have the latest *Adobe Flash Player 11.0.1.152*.


----------



## anonymi768 (Oct 14, 2011)

Phantom010 said:


> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/...er-Information-bar-frequently-asked-questions#
> 
> Make sure you have the latest *Adobe Flash Player 11.0.1.152*.


I have *Adobe Flash Player 11.0.1.152*. Now what should I Do ..? ...


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Work on the other instructions provided.


----------



## anonymi768 (Oct 14, 2011)

ok!!!  
so,
1. i added a site with the problem to trusted site
2. deleted temp. files
3. checked that i am the administrator

but, nothing changed, what can i do now?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

What if you disable all add-ons in your IE8 browser, but Flash?

If no luck, then only disable Flash. Still getting the error?


----------



## anonymi768 (Oct 14, 2011)

I now disabled all addons including flash. Still getting the error.


----------



## anonymi768 (Oct 14, 2011)

I also tried to disable all addons except flash, but it still doesn't fix the problem.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

what operating system are you using
Which browser


----------



## anonymi768 (Oct 14, 2011)

Win7 Ultimate
Internet explorer 8


----------



## anonymi768 (Oct 14, 2011)

i dont know what to do but i dont want to change my browser to Opera or safari or whatever   ABSOLUTELY shameful that microsoft doesn't have support for that kind of problem.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

are you using 64 bit W7 or 32 bit 
flash doesn't work in 64 bit IE

lets see what is running
Download to Desktop: DDS by sUBs from one of these locations:

http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/dds.com
http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/dds.scr
http://www.infospyware.net/sUBs/dds/

double click DDS.scr to run

When complete, DDS.txt will open.

Save both reports to your desktop.
DDS.txt
Attach.txt

post the contents of both logs back here.


----------



## anonymi768 (Oct 14, 2011)

disclaimer : I have uninstalled flash player to see what happens, it didn't help either


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

no sign of flash player there so go to http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ and install it, then go to IE/tools/ ( the gear symbol on right side of top bar) then select addons. make sure all flash objects are enabled
it looks like from the error reports that you have a failed IE9 update so that might be resposible and might have left IE unstable 
go to http://www.beautyoftheweb.com/ and download & install IE9 from there


----------



## anonymi768 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi, i have installed both IE9 and latest Flash player but nothing changed 

I also performed a full malware scan and it found some viruses, but didn't solve the problem


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

are all flash objects allowed in IE/tools/manage addons

Please run the MGA Diagnostic Tool and post back the report it creates:
Download *MGADiag* to your desktop.
Double-click on MGADiag.exe to launch the program
Click "Continue"
Ensure that the "Windows" tab is selected (it should be by default).
Click the "Copy" button to copy the MGA Diagnostic Report to the Windows clipboard.
Paste the MGA Diagnostic Report back here in your next reply.


----------



## anonymi768 (Oct 14, 2011)

Update - the flash ad on http://edition.cnn.com/2011/10/12/opinion/arab-world-changes/index.html for example works well. but the ad on http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-4135131,00.html triggers the problem. 
the same problem happens in some other websites with flash. Maybe it's a prroblem with the ad's domains which are blocked in my system?? I see the ad on YNet is provided by http://ad.doubleclick.net . Could it be the source of the problem?


----------



## anonymi768 (Oct 14, 2011)

SOLVED! doubleclick.net was in my restricted sites list. thanks for ur help anyways


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

*doubleclick.net *is in my restricted sites too and I've never had that error message.


----------



## anonymi768 (Oct 14, 2011)

are you sure?? My security level for the Restricted Zone is "High" , what's your level for this zone? Maybe that's the reason


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Mine is customized.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

It's High by default so it shouldn't be the issue.


----------



## anonymi768 (Oct 14, 2011)

you probably customized it in a way that doesn't make your IE browser popping up an information bar .


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I've had thousands of items (SpywareBlaster) in my Restricted Zone for years and never had that error message. But hey, if taking out doubleclick.net works for you, leave it out.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Something is blocking the ads. It's either your Restricted Zone or an ad blocker. Do you have an ad blocker?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

anonymi768 said:


> http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/dfp/thread?tid=77425bf2f4766458&hl=en =)


Doubleclick.net is powered by Google. They control a LOT of ads on the Internet, if not most of them. I block Doubleclick.net and many others and can enjoy a relatively ad-free Internet.


----------



## anonymi768 (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah It's The IOBit Advanced System Care program which I have installed some week ago.. See 
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/dfp/thread?tid=77425bf2f4766458&hl=en for more info on this


----------



## anonymi768 (Oct 14, 2011)

I actually dont care about the ads, but more of the way IE shows an annoying information bar without explaining what it's all about...


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

That program is crap like all programs of that category.


----------



## anonymi768 (Oct 14, 2011)

Indeed, and I didnt even know it was blocking websites


----------

